# Vehicle Antenna location



## Beardedbosn (Dec 9, 2002)

As we moved further north on our trip I knew that the angle between the satellite and the antenna would shallow out. Down South the antenna on the rear package shelf was more that adequate for reception.


In Oregon I relocated it outside rear on the drivers side. I am experiencing more interruption than I feel I should. Of course the trees are tall, there are mountains to the South and it is a compact car.

What have you folks found to be the best location for that "Dephi"
antenna????

Thanks,

Chris


----------

